
The case for Tau in Python - mattjegan
http://bugs.python.org/issue12345
======
ntumlin
I think it's interesting that Guido went from being opposed in June 2011 [0]
to supporting it in August 2016 [1] without any real indication of why he
changed his mind, and bringing the issue back over three years after the last
message to do it. Does anyone know of a reason why he changed his mind?

[0]
[http://bugs.python.org/issue12345#msg139338](http://bugs.python.org/issue12345#msg139338)

[1]
[http://bugs.python.org/issue12345#msg272287](http://bugs.python.org/issue12345#msg272287)

